# Pats ho-made bbq suace



## ribwizzard (Oct 19, 2012)

This has been the base for my sauce for years, but would like to make my own from scratch. Does anyone have a recipe thats simular to this kind of sauce?


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry RW....never heard of it.

But...you can check out my latest post http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129351/pgsmokers-best-damn-sauce-ever-bdse-pronounced-betsie  and try out a really amazing sauce.

Hope you like it.

Bill


----------



## goinforbroke (Oct 24, 2012)

Rib, 

Pat's must be a local thing, it's been a favorite in this house for a long time too.  Usually its cheaper than the rest so I say just buy more.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 24, 2012)

Pats is my Fav. as well...  That'a what I used on my chicken and got second in a local comp...

  BTW..  you boys up there in Tampa coming to the S. FL. Gathering ?  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121142/2nd-annual-south-florida-gathering-nov-9th-11th


----------



## jp61 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry I can't help, I've never heard of it. But, it sounds like Pat is multitasking......


----------

